# Man jailed for suspected crystal meth possession released after police confirm it was just salt



## David_42 (Aug 29, 2015)

What kind of stupid shit is this?  This man needs to be compensated for the 4 months of his life lost thanks to idiotic cops.
(Move this to australia board if there is one..)
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...police-confirm-it-was-just-salt-10478129.html


> A man imprisoned for four months for possession of methylamphetamine has been released after it was determined that the suspected ‘crystal meth’ was actually salt.
> 
> The man from Maryborough, Queensland  in Australia was arrested after the substance was found in his car.
> 
> He was then detained for four months while police carried out forensic tests. The man’s lawyer, Travis George said the length of time was likely due his client’s previous criminal convictions.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Aug 29, 2015)

David_42 said:


> What kind of stupid shit is this?  This man needs to be compensated for the 4 months of his life lost thanks to idiotic cops.
> (Move this to australia board if there is one..)
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...police-confirm-it-was-just-salt-10478129.html
> 
> ...


This is in Fucking Australia...Who gives a shit?


----------



## David_42 (Aug 29, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of stupid shit is this?  This man needs to be compensated for the 4 months of his life lost thanks to idiotic cops.
> ...


I know, needs to be moved.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 29, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> David_42 said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of stupid shit is this?  This man needs to be compensated for the 4 months of his life lost thanks to idiotic cops.
> ...



Is an event in Australia --- somehow not an event?


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 29, 2015)

Pogo said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > David_42 said:
> ...




​


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 29, 2015)

I could care less what happens in Australia or any other 3rd world country.   .....


----------



## David_42 (Aug 29, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> I could care less what happens in Australia or any other 3rd world country.   .....


Australia is a third world country? What? LOL.


----------



## bucs90 (Aug 29, 2015)

Cop haters getting desperate. Looking to other continents for material.


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 29, 2015)

More evidence that the War on Drugs is a total failure.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Aug 29, 2015)

apparently *subjects* do not have a right to a speedy trial


----------



## aris2chat (Aug 30, 2015)

In takes minutes to test for meth or most drugs.


----------



## ThirdTerm (Aug 30, 2015)

> The man from Maryborough, Queensland  in Australia was arrested after the substance was found in his car. He was then detained for four months while police carried out forensic tests. The man’s lawyer, Travis George said the length of time was likely due his client’s previous criminal convictions.



The Queensland health department’s Forensic and Scientific Services may not have enough scientific experts to carry out forensic tests as Australia is desperate enough to import Asian IT workers from India and China due to skill shortages. It could be just one of two forensic scientists who are working for Queensland's Forensic and Scientific Services, which explains a four-month delay. Another factor is the man's previous criminal convictions and Australian society could be kept safer, if convicts are put behind bars as long as possible, as the country is known for higher crime rates compared to other First World countries, which the Aussie police cannot cope with.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Sep 1, 2015)

Are you Russian, ThirdTerm?


----------



## Zander (Sep 1, 2015)

and I thought the Criminal Justice system was fucked up here!  Leave it to the Aussies to make us look efficient!  

4 months? That is an outrageous abuse, even if the guy has a rap sheet as long as War and Peace.


----------

